# Another First - Captive Ring Goblet . . .



## Kevin

Just about anything I do on a lathe is a first for me since I haven't done much except pepper mills. I watched a video through one time then went to the lathe and did it. Not real pleased with it but won't cry about it because I did at least finish it, and now have one under my belt.

First coat of Danish oil just applied needs e few more . . .



 





Wood is plain Texas walnut. Didn't want to use any of Tom's or Mike's yet. Might on the next or 3rd one.......

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jim Beam

Dud that is gorgeous! Is that walnut?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Sweet !!!! Like the style

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Nicely done, Kevin. I have yet to try putting a captured ring on anything, let alone a thin-stemmed goblet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Looks great man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That really does look awesome Kevin. That "Plain Texas Walnut looks" pretty damned good from here. You did a really nice job filling that grain, unless Texas walnut has a tighter grain that Yankee walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

It's pretty grainy. Once I get to 400 grit I stop blowing off the dust. So the holes get filled with 400, 600, and 800 dust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool. I have yet to do a captured ring anything.
Nicely done sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Awesome Job Kevin !!! Very classy looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Dang, that's very nice. Next time try a goblet with interlocking rings...
Just a nit but the one thing that would benefit this would have been a base about half as thick. I really like the cup shape.
In case you've not seen interlocking rings...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## GeorgeS

Nicely done Kevin! I love walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

@TimR I didn't like the base either but I just wanted to get through it. I am actually proud of my effort which is rare for me.

Maybe one day I will be a wizard too. NOT!!! lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work!! I sure wish my lathe would cooperate and do stuff like that- It just sits there and does nothing- even when It is plugged in!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123

Good looking goblet Kevin. I tried a captive ring a while back and still looking for the other half of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's slick Kevin! Do you have that special tool for rings?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> That's slick Kevin! Do you have that special tool for rings?




No I didn't know there was one. I used my skew as a scraper at the end, and even sacrificed my lowliest skew to make my own profile tool for it. I then tapered the stem little by little and taped sand paper at each step to sand the inside. It was a PITA. If there is a tool I want it! This was not easy for me.


----------



## Tony

That is pretty dam cool Kevin! That there is something to be proud of. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Very cool doing it without the tool. I use various hex keys fashioned to get around the corners. I got one of the tools in an estate sale, but haven't used it yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

http://www.hamletcrafttools.co.uk/captive-ring.html this is an example. I've never used one though. I'm doubly impressed that you got by without one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kev, that's a great looking piece! Nothing to be ashamed of there, I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Very nice Kevin! I got my captive ring 39 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

I like it! Been thinking about trying a captive ring on a bottle stopper just for something different.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> Just about anything I do on a lathe is a first for me since I haven't done much except pepper mills. I watched a video through one time then went to the lathe and did it. Not real pleased with it but won't cry about it because I did at least finish it, and now have one under my belt.
> 
> First coat of Danish oil just applied needs e few more . . .
> 
> View attachment 93111
> 
> View attachment 93108
> 
> Wood is plain Texas walnut. Didn't want to use any of Tom's or Mike's yet. Might on the next or 3rd one.......


Holy mackerel that's a first ! Wow ! Nice !
Glad that's Texas walnut , it propably passed through Tony s mold , fungus and terribly figured walnut abatement treatment site. Tony is a renounced expert in this area and recently helped a WB member to clear some guestionable walnut....send all walnut to Tony. ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks pretty slick, Kevin! Hell of a first! 

Unless you're gonna make a thousand of those, I'd 'repurpose' an old spade bit or something that you can grind into a ring tool. 

Maybe @Mike1950 should send his lathe to you for some long term testing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pinky

Nice job and good looking wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> No I didn't know there was one. I used my skew as a scraper at the end, and even sacrificed my lowliest skew to make my own profile tool for it. I then tapered the stem little by little and taped sand paper at each step to sand the inside. It was a PITA. If there is a tool I want it! This was not easy for me.


Great use of old skew!! Good use of the walnut also, nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> Looks pretty slick, Kevin! Hell of a first!
> 
> Unless you're gonna make a thousand of those, I'd 'repurpose' an old spade bit or something that you can grind into a ring tool.
> 
> Maybe @Mike1950 should send his lathe to you for some long term testing...


That is a great idea! Old spade bits I have, you're a genius Doc!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

That is quite a first! Wow!!!!!!!!!!
Now I think you need to send the rest of that plain boring old walnut up North for safe keeping. We don't want you to contaminate That pretty stuff of Tom's or Mike's. I have heard though that the heat and humidity in Texas can make curls fall out so maybe you should send that stuff too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Unless you're gonna make a thousand of those, I'd 'repurpose' an old spade bit or something that you can grind into a ring tool.




Brilliant! The tool I "made" isn't very easy to use. All I did was grind the heel off one of my skews where I could get the point in at almost 90 from both directions. So my ring doesn't have much of a radius inside. It looks okay but that tool Barry linked made me jealous - wish I'd have had that. Got plenty of spade bits though. Wonder how I would grind that radius profile though - I could get some of it on the grinder and the rest with a dremel I suppose. I do plan to do more of these it was fun, if not a little nerve racking at times.

Thanks for the idea Doc you're just filled with them. So is that what @SENC is referring to when he tells me _"That Bones is just full of it!"_

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

@TimR are you going to do a tut on intertwined rings for me when I am ready to try it? I am going to make another captive ring or two then I will want to try an intertwined - pretty please?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> @TimR are you going to do a tut on intertwined rings for me when I am ready to try it? I am going to make another captive ring or two then I will want to try an intertwined - pretty please?



You should do a triple locked ring. 

Show em you ain't fooling around!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> You should do a triple locked ring.
> 
> Show em you ain't fooling around!



I can't even find a video with a double interlocking ring. I can't figure out how he did it unless he carved them . . . . .

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I can't figure out how he did it unless he carved them . . . . .


Maybe breaking one and gluing it back together?

Snapping, rather than sawing, so there's no material removed it might be possible to make a glue line that's invisible. A good craftsman like Tim might be able to pull off a trick like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Maybe breaking one and gluing it back together?
> 
> Snapping, rather than sawing, so there's no material removed it might be possible to make a glue line that's invisible. A good craftsman like Tim might be able to pull off a trick like that.



I thought of that but then it is not truly a "captive" ring it's a "recaptured" ring aka "cheating".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I thought of that but then it is not truly a "captive" ring it's a "recaptured" ring aka "cheating".


Well, one of the two is still a captured ring ... one is recaptured ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

... and I just checked Tim's post: he didn't say they are "interlocking captured", just interlocking:

Next time try a goblet with interlocking rings..._[snip]_ In case you've not seen interlocking rings... ​


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> ... and I just checked Tim's post: he didn't say they are "interlocking captured", just interlocking:
> 
> Next time try a goblet with interlocking rings..._[snip]_ In case you've not seen interlocking rings... ​



Stop being such a Henry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Duncan (@duncsuss ) is spot on with the process...sorry @Kevin , hope you're not disappointed. Also, both were turned interlocking, but the one was snapped in one place with the grain. This was a wedding goblet for my niece, they shared their first toast with it. Oh, on topic of interlocking rings, we were doing a demo at a mall and got bored, my friend Bruce turned this little finial with a captive ring. 0.040" thick

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Oh man you popped my bubble. Oh well you are sfill one of my mentors so get busy on that tutorial.


----------



## duncsuss

TimR said:


> Duncan (@duncsuss ) is spot on with the process...


Of course, just because I can guess how _you _did it has zero effect on whether _I _could do it


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> Duncan (@duncsuss ) is spot on with the process...sorry @Kevin Also, both were turned interlocking,


I should've said both were turned captured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> I should've said both were turned captured



Hope Henry doesn't see that faux pas or especially Little Henry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tim I am really challenging myself on this next one. And I mean REALLY challenging myself - I have hit a big hurdle. Why don't you live next door to me dangit . . . . . .


----------



## tocws2002

@Kevin

I think I have one of those captive ring tools (I say "think" because I have not used it). It was with several other turning tools I picked up a few years ago. I'll double check tomorrow to be sure. If it is, you are more than welcome to try it out for a little while. Just let me know and I can ship it to you and you can just send it back in a couple weeks/months after you've had a chance to use it.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

@Kevin

Here are pictures of the tool. It is the Crown 3/8" Captive Ring Tool. You are more than welcome to give it a try, just shoot me a PM with your address if you do and I'll ship it out to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jason, thanks for the kind offer - right now I am experimenting with a couple that I have made and think they will be fine. If not I'll holler thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Oh, that is what they look like.


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Oh, that is what they look like.



Mine don't lol. I mimicked that profile best I could at first but did not like it. The heel gets in the way. Mine looks like that now but without the heel since I round the outside with a skew anyway I sure don't want to set myself back 3 grits or more by scraping it while I make the inner profile.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> Just about anything I do on a lathe is a first for me since I haven't done much except pepper mills. I watched a video through one time then went to the lathe and did it. Not real pleased with it but won't cry about it because I did at least finish it, and now have one under my belt.
> 
> First coat of Danish oil just applied needs e few more . . .
> 
> View attachment 93111
> 
> View attachment 93108
> 
> Wood is plain Texas walnut. Didn't want to use any of Tom's or Mike's yet. Might on the next or 3rd one.......



This is Terrific, Kevin. I haven't tried a captive ring yet. Maybe next year... Yours looks really good, especially for a first try and using a skew. Impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

